# cutting architectural shingles.



## alpaca (Feb 1, 2012)

What is the easiest way to cut them for a hip roof ??


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

You can use a utility knife with roofing blades, along with a straight edge. If you are cutting them before nailing, cut them from the backside. A small scrap of plywood makes a nice cutting surface. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_293929-355-10-138_0__?productId=3184867
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Around here usually we get 3 tab shingles in the same color and cut them for the hips/ridges.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Alpaca,
maybe I misunderstood your question. Are you asking how to cut them up for ridge caps? Most of the manufacturers offer special ridge caps to match up with their architectural shingles. They're layered up so they blend in and look like the rest of the shingles.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> You can use a utility knife with roofing blades, along with a straight edge. If you are cutting them before nailing, cut them from the backside. A small scrap of plywood makes a nice cutting surface.
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_293929-355-10-138_0__?productId=3184867
> Mike Hawkins


 
You posted right Firehawk.The post was for cutting Arch's.

I cut mine as they are installed.Once they are installed angle the knife/blade slightly.Remember you are wanting to slice the shingle.,No need to dig into it like your cutting a roast.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Some people run them all the way up, pop a line, and cut them with a circular saw.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

A hook blade.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

titanoman said:


> Some people run them all the way up, pop a line, and cut them with a circular saw.


really??????
I've never seen that one.

More info please????


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't care if you do it, but don't use my saw!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> really??????
> I've never seen that one.
> 
> More info please????


I'm just saying I've seen people do that. That's all.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Seen that done for gable ends, measure out 1/2" or whatever at top and bottom, snap line and cut. Never done it myself. 
What I usually do is shingle the entire side letting the shingles run long over the hip, snap a line, then cut with a hook blade.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

When I install GrandManors or the Berkshire in the winter months I use an angle grinder.Actually I use one with every super heavyweight shingle.

I have seen skil saws used on hip roofs.They buy a multi tooth fine blade and turn it around backwards.Pretty much like cutting soffit or siding.


----------

